#  Getting Started  > Member of The Month >  July 2012 MotM!

## Mary Sue

Were into the second half of the year, ladies and gents! And like always, its time to honor another member from our wonderful site.
This person is a member who has been with us for awhile, but shes been active for as long as I can remember her being here! It always makes my day to see her posts around, as she is nice, and constructive, and has a way of making others days.
She greets our newcomers, writes deep and thought provoking blogs, always lends support to whoever needs it, and isnt afraid to speak her mind in discussions.

But thats not all she does! This member is also a fabulous writer and roleplayer! Since I have the honor of writing this little love note, I would like to take this moment to brag about this members posts in my own Roleplay  A Single Step . I gave my players for this RP more creative freedom than I ever have in my GM career. They could literally be anyone they wanted to be so long as they were the one race that existed in my roleplay. So I got the natural responses of soldiers, and assassins, and general baddies. But not this girl. Her character turned out to be a color changing club dancer, whos not above giving sexual favors for the right price and who has gotten herself into a situation that is way over her head. Shes sneaky, wily, and all around charming, and she ups the quality of my roleplay greatly and challenges me as the GM to find ways this character fits into my story. Im really glad shes there!  ::): 

In case I havent convinced you of her talent already, shes also in Falling Stars, Silver Lake Saga, The Demons Vows,  Ronin Fable, and Im sure theres more! So go check out her skills for yourself!

Its been a true pleasure getting to know this member both on and off the site, and if you havent made her acquaintance yet youre surely missing out!

So we extend our congratulations once again to our lovely July Member of the Month.
*
MYS TERRY!*

Continue being a summer filled ray of sunshine in the chaos that is RPA!

----------


## Anne Bonny

HURRAY!!!  CONGRATS MYS TERRY!!!

----------


## Anastasia

Congratulations Mys Terry! You are definitely deserving. Excellent work!  :=D: .

----------


## Storm



----------


## Setsa

Congrats!! Well done!!

----------


## CALYPSO

WOOOOO CONGRATS!  :=D:

----------


## Tune

... I'm still wiping tears away.

Gosh, I don't know what to say!

 :^_^:  Being here on RPA, helping people, roleplaying with some of the best creative minds around... The community is the reason why I stayed. It's my home, and I don't regret registering. 

Thank you all! <3

----------


## Heroic Hope

:le gasp:   :(flame):  Sunshine! Oh, this is so very beautiful. Congrats congrats congrats congrats! I am so glad that the love of my life has gotten MotM. 

I'm so happy for you, I could just cry.  ::'(: 

 ::psyduck::

----------


## Mary Sue

You go girl!  :luv:  

Now it's time to partay all month long!!!!

----------


## G

Congrats Mys Terry!  ::D:

----------


## Waarnemen

Congratulations, Mys Terry. 
I'm very proud of you!

----------


## Tune

:^_^:  Thank you all!

----------


## Tune

:XD:  Darn double post!

----------


## Waarnemen

I would LOVE to see you on any of my role plays, Mys Terry.
Perhaps I can learn a thing or two from you!

----------


## Wattz

WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!! Congratulations, Mys Terry  :=D: DDD *throws confetti*

----------


## Alice

I feel like I'm missing out on so much because I haven't really gotten to know you! You sound wonderful!

Congratulations Mys Terry!!! Well deserved!

----------


## SQJ

I know HER!! YAY This is so cool and so deserved. 
FORT! (I mean Tys) you rock so hard and now _everyone_ can see what we lucky people who know you see every time you're by!

----------


## Raindrop

Congratulations!!!!


<3 Myyyyys Terry! Can't wait to get Silver Lake going with you.  ::D:

----------


## V

Congratss!!!  :=D:   :=D:   :=D:

----------


## Mysteria

Congratulations Mys!  You totally rock RPA.

----------


## Raindrop

I agree!  ::):

----------


## Tune

:^_^:  Thank you! 

Pure, you already know reading that made me cry and want to hop across the largest ocean in the world to give you a hug.

<3 Thank you all so much! Receiving MoTM yesterday really made my horrible day so much brighter. Like you have no idea how much better  :XD:

----------


## Sinderella

Congratulations, bby! I am so happy for you, I can't think of anyone who deserves it better. <33

----------


## Nazgul

You deserved this Mys.  Congratulations!

----------


## Leon G

YAY!!!!  ::D:  Go Mys Terry! You totally deserve it <3

----------


## Tune

Aw, you guys, you're making me blush!

 :-hurr-:

----------


## Kris

Way to go Mys  :=D:

----------


## Tune

<3!!!! Thanks, Kris  :^_^:

----------


## Bia

YOU ARE AWESOME!

Way to go!

----------


## Koti~

WAY TO BE EPIC!!

----------


## The Silver Crow

Congratulations Mys Terry/La di da! I love your avatar!

----------


## Tune

... So, I failed rather miserably when trying to make a personalized 'Thank you' message with GIMP and Macromedia Fireworks (given that I was too busy thinking about Mac & Cheese), so using an already created image was the next best thing.


Yaay for kitty love! <3 Thank you all.

Silver Crow, I like my avatar, too!  :^_^:  Colorfulness is awesome!

----------


## Jacogos

Hey, its a new MotM  ::D:  

OMG, I KNOW HER!!

I remember you back you were Idylle xD That's like freakin.. Ages ago! You're always a fun person to roleplay with, and there's no doubt in my mind you deserve this  ::D:  So



Spoiler: Not for those who dislike the eff bomb

----------


## Tune

That's pretty much how I felt when you got MotM last month, Jaco!  :=D:  It was a complete blast from the past, especially when I still remember you just joining up.

Thanks a lot, dude  :^_^:

----------


## Jacogos

I find it ironic that you joined a month before me, then I end up getting the MotM a month before you xD 

These mods are crazy  :*stare*:

----------


## Jacogos

I find it ironic that you joined a month before me, then I end up getting the MotM a month before you xD 

These mods are crazy  :*stare*:

----------


## Mary Sue

> Colorfulness is awesome!


Indeed it is!  :;):

----------


## Anne Bonny



----------


## Tune

I guess we all know it now  :;):

----------


## Merry

Congrat's to you!

----------


## stevezilla

This is kinda late but.

Congrats Mys Terry/La di da!!

----------


## Tune

Better late than never, steve!  :XD: 

Thank you!  :^_^:

----------


## Merry

:luv:   :luv:  :luv:   hurray!!!

----------


## Kris



----------


## Tune

This month has gone by so fast  :D::  It's sad to see it end!

But I can't wait to see who gets MotM for my birth month  :=D: 

 :^_^:  Thank you everyone! You should be pelted with hearts as soon as I invent a teleportation machine.

----------


## Storm

::D: 



  ::D:

----------


## Tune

:XD:  That's not enough glitter, Storm! I think you're slacking with the glitter  :;):

----------


## Rhomeo

I never said my congratulations in this Thread, so...


Congratulations!

----------


## Tune

:^_^:  Thanks, Gil! <3 I was wondering when you'd get around to chatting with Lil' ol' me  :XD:

----------


## Leon G

CONGRATS AGAIN  ::D:

----------


## Tune

Thanks, Leoni!  :XD:  The 'e' didn't sneak in there this time.

----------

